# Looking for the Canadian Lumberjock Who Built a New Building-Need Your Advice/Input



## gerrym526 (Dec 22, 2007)

I remember seeing a post from one of you LJ's in Canada-pretty sure it was ON. It showed your new workshop building going up (photos), and how you laid radiant floor heating tubes before the floor was poured.
You also mentioned that $'s would have been saved using a different footprint.
Can you message me on how to reach you, and would you be OK with me bouncing some questions off your brain?
I also remember laughing at the story about you telling off the client with the wife that wasn't satisfied with the color of the finish. Sorry you lost money, but I'm sure the psychological satisfaction was priceless!!

I'm planning to build a steel building in the ID panhandle which will serve as my woodworking shop, and retirement business.

Any of you other Lumberjocks who've built your shops to support your business-please feel free to send me your ideas as well.
Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## jimp (Feb 7, 2008)

Gerry - I believe you are trying to find Roman. I hope this helps.


----------

